# I write something, you post your reaction



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For example 

"How would you react if you finally got tasteful revenge on the person who's been fucking with your life up until now?"

response:









*I guess I'll start. How would you react if you finally scratched the jackpot on a lottery scratch ticket?*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *How would you react if you finally scratched the jackpot on a lottery scratch ticket?*













How would you react if a beautiful girl you just laid suddenly got up during the post-shag cigarette, put her arse in your face and let rip the loudest, stinkiest fart you'd ever witnessed?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you supposed to only answer with pics/gifs?

Anyway, How'd you react if AJ offers you a BJ?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How would you react if Chyna offered you a bj?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How would you react if a guy offered you a BJ?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How would you react if I said I think you're amazing?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

edit:









Reaction if Cena comes back within 4 weeks?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Your reaction if you learned the secret to time travel?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BLEACH said:


> Your reaction if you learned the secret to time travel?












Youre reaction if all the power was declared permanently out? You can also post reaction vids.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Your reaction upon learning your real name is Kal-el?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My parents are geeks

Your reaction if you found out you were actually living in the matrix, and everyone you love is fake


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldn't care.

Reaction if you find GTA V in your mail box like NOW?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

If Vice decided to do a doco on your life


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Your reaction after being told you were forced to fight Brock Lesnar in a fight to the death?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Your reaction if the Internet was shut off forever?*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How would you react if Cena were to end the streak?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How would you react if a diva—say along the lines of Brie Bella or Eva Marie—were to miraculously become WWE Champion?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Your reaction if Rockstar cancelled GTA V and said they weren't releasing it.*


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*If you woke up to be poor and on the street naked.*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

EDIT: @ Fourth Wall










@ Rhodes Scholar










How would you feel if, out of nowhere, WF ceased to exist.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If you saw Heath Slater become WWE Champion live on TV!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You when watching the end of WMXX?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol @ the winter is coming pic Edit: Damn my reaction was for froot. lol

@Bleach bama

How would you react if they gave you a spot in Game of Thrones?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Reaction when you find out your adopted?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaction if your Celebrity Crush walked in your room right now?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*What do you do when you find out you're an alien.*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

When you get a paper cut.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Reaction when Hulk Hogan returns to WWE and wins the WWE Title by squashing Bryan in a second.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Reaction to being told you have to drink some camel spit from a cup?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit: clover








Reaction when you the girl you slept with a month ago says that she's pregnant and you're the father?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

When Ben Affleck ultimately does a terrible job at playing Batman and ruins a large part of the film as a result.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Reaction if Affleck were to win an oscar for his performance?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You find out you're a parent to twins?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Being sneezed at by Courtney Love?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your penis falls off.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Falls off eh?










You just said Biggie Smalls 3 times in the mirror & he appears


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You burn your tongue.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

You win tickets to see your favourite artist


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Your reaction to the ending of No Way Out 2004(When Eddie won the title.)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The phone rings and its Bill Cosby on the other line.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You are being asked to dance for a goat.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

You reaction to Daniel Bryan returning at Summerslam 2010


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Westboro Baptist Church pickets your birthday party.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If Stone Cold burst into your birthday party with the theme playing and all the glass breaking


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ Lee marries Joey Styles & thus becomes AJ Styles


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You discover that the ancient Norse religion with Thor, Odin, and Loki was the only real religion.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your mother turns out to be a polar bear.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You get to hook up with your dream girl but she turns out to be a dominatrix

@ ABH "That explains it"


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You've just finished riding 112 miles on a tricycle and you have to now run 50 miles?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if you were given a choice between death and rape?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You've run out of repels in Mt. Moon.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if someone FUS RO DAH's you?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Suddenly all your belongings turn into spaghetti...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ghostface calls you and asks "What's your favourite scary move?"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cena returns as a heel.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if you were told Darth Vader was your father.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You see a clone of yourself on the street.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Your last fart consumed you and put you in a coma, the doctor has just explained what happened?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ark2


If Chael Sonnen cuts a promo on you on national TV in your face


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone ate the last Cookie.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if you could win a one night stand with Mila Kunis if you beat Brock Lesnar and Anderson Silva in a handicap MMA caged fight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What if Boogeyman shows up at your door and claims he's gonna get you?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

A mass murderer is in your house.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What if someone threw their XBOX out the window, and it landed in fornt of you, unharmed?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same thing, but a Nintendo 64 with Mario 64, Goldeneye, Wrestlemania 2000, No Mercy, Virtual Pro Wrestling 2, Super Smash Bros., & Superman 64 with it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your reaction to Cena vs Punk ME of MANIA and Taker vs Cena?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Reaction to Scarlett Johansson knockin on your door?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Your Reaction to Micheal Bay making a Thundercats movie


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Your whole city is on fire, with the exception of your house.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If Dixie & Bob Carter and Panda Energy(Who funds TNA) buys WWE from Vince.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

IF Gundams were invented


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cena comes back, wins WWE Championship, and holds it for 10 years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Undertaker retires tomorrow?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If Mickie James and Velvet Sky offered to have a 3 way with you


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

You find out that the blind date is a transvestite.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Virus









@Manure









You wake up one day as a Famous version of yourself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your reaction to Kanye embarrassing Swift?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You just ate somebody.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You walk into your room and Kate Upton is on your bed naked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Found a copy of the Necronomicon


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

If you were taking home a PS4 in the middle of a dark alleyway.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your neighbour kicked your dog


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Found out you could become a Kamen Rider


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You've randomly been teleported into Skyrim.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Russia invades Canada.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

If you were stuck on a deserted island with Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if wagg got arrested for child pornography


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You see your neighbour violently raping Gandhi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@ what you wrote.










Jesus man....

The rapture happens _"for real"_ and you're still on earth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you had a machine that could make a copy of any famous actress you wanted


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

A random sexy girl comes up to you and asks for sex.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You wake up in a bed and find out you are now a vampire and infront of you is the vampire who bit you. 

_"the vampire is whichever sex you are attracted to"_


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

As long as it's Drusilla 










Ric Flair knocks on your door chops you then starts elbow dropping everywhere


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Depends if she's hot or not. I'd probably slap the fatass, thirsty bitch if she was ugly. If she was hot though...... I'd probably still slap the bitch, but in a different manner.

EDIT: Ninja'd... @Al, I'd probably stop smoking weed.

Your nose suddenly extends to the length of Triple H's.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You wake up in the morning and Ronald McDonald is in bed with you.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If The Shield started playing at the Grammy's and started attacking the awards presenters & Lil Wayne for giving him Artist of the Year


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't drink or do drugs so










Porn gets deleted off the internet & possessing it carries a lengthy jail sentence


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same Shield question I tried to edit in


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

All of the middle east is nuked.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ Styles then runs in & pele kicks The Shield


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I'd need help with my addiction to wrestling if I started seeing shit like that.

Your reaction to someone posting ANOTHER ludicrous thing relating to wrestling in this thread?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Heath Slater wins next year's WWE MITB, cashes in and WINS the WWE title.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Joy Giovanni nudes from 2005 were released.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Jinder Mahal beats THEEE GAAAAMEEEEAAAHH & becomes the WHC


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

How would react to meeting Brock Lesnar in a dark alley?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

How would you react if you saw Al Borland @ your local tool store


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

How would you react if you figured out your current GF was a porn star that retired after 320 scenes?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How would you react if Bo Dallas were to become the next undisputed champion at WMXXX?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

How would you react to not being let into a club because you're not wearing the right clothing


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if you were teleported to Rapture from BioShock.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You've been dropped into COD Modern Warfare


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You accidently receive an Royal Travel Package including RAW, HoF, WMXXX ringside tickets from your neighbour into your mail box


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You find out that said tickets are fake.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The catch is they've been stolen from the dude that owns them so










You've been dropped into COD Modern Warfare 2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You when you get ninja'd like a bitch?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You finding out you had sex with an underaged afterwards


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your reaction, when she might be pregnant?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You attempt to dye your hair but it all falls out instead?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You've been given a job to do if you fail you're a hobo for the rest of your life


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

minus the smile at the end.

Your reaction when your best buddy lies to you about there not being auditions to get in a good spot on the next Spiderman movie. And he/she ends up getting the spot?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your favourite band splits up?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Walk to the sound of my favorite tune on a sunny afternoon

Your parents/roommate/girlfriend walks in on you getting jiggy with your hand


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Me getting permabanned


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You get NPH as a wing-man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You find yourself in the Marvel Universe


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You get to play a "game" (Saw) with Sono


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction if your crush wanted YOU to give her a BJ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Austin comes back for one more match.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If you found a million dollars in your bed.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The girl of your life shouts "Kiss me" to you :kobe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

At Rhodes Scholar








If World War 3 broke out


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

If you woke up next to a naked Cliff Richard, and a bottle of Lambrini.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your favourite film gets an unwanted and unneeded sequel.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Reposting this: the girl of your life shouts "Kiss me" to you :kobe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

An alien invasion happens


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your boss buries you in your job.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A wrestler calls you out (similar scenario like on monday)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Finding a billion dollars only to realize it's counterfeit.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your ears turn into rabbit ears.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

If you had to be Roland Emmerich's assistant through the shooting of 2012 2.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You getting a bill for downloading Wrestling stuff. About 10.000 $


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Least I'd get paid a decent salary

Describe your feelings for The Tony


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You getting a bill for downloading Wrestling stuff. About 10.000 $

Ninjad now GTFO Borland.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> You getting a bill for downloading Wrestling stuff. About 10.000 $







Reaction to Obama somehow getting a 3rd term


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:mark: ( i'm canadian and would enjoy watching the shitstorm)


You get a turkey sandwich by wishing for it with the magical monkey hand you got at an exotic market but you bite into it and the turkey's a little dry.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If you wake up in the middle of the night to a noise. You get up and see Brock Lesnar and CM Punk having a fight in your garden.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You go into your bathroom to take a shower, you open the door and you see Kaitlyn taking a bath.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You step on a lego.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Your GF/BF makes out with another one in front of you.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Brock Lesnar challenges you to a fight.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson and Stacy Keibler invite you as their "ref" in a BJ contest.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Your favorite TV series gets cancelled mid-season.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

If you find the hottest girl in the world crying for whatever reason.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You watch the news to discover that Power Rangers are real


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rock giving you a lap dance, like so:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Scientists confirm when the sun will blow up, and it turns out it'll only take 13 years.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Your reactions to Disney's Planes and/or Cars


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cars is a good movie.











Katy Perry flashes you.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Your reaction if Matt Damon is cast as Robin


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sono challenges you to a fight


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Ubisoft gives you Sleeping Dogs and Black Flag for free.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Brock Lesnar F5's your mum on your dinner table in front of you.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You get a nosebleed.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brock Lesnar eats your family in front of you?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You get a call from Vince telling you he's been following you around on WF and wants you on creative.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Vince dies tomorrow?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If Hornswoggle takes over after.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The Tony comes back


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fru leaves


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If Cena joins the NFL


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

If we get thrice in a lifetime at WMXXX?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ben Affleck cast as the new batman


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Zim invades your town.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You write a long, detailed message about how badly you want to get with someone and send it to them by accident


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You make the same mistake again?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You get Scarlett Johannson into bed, only to find out she has 3 dicks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wake up and you're sky diving with no parachute


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ Fru










@ Wagg










(While falling.)

After 3 years of getting hyped, you get GTAV.. and it turns out to be a massive disappointment.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Eh Watch Dogs will compensate 

Batista does YouShoot & answers Sinbad's question


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Brazzers buys WWE and TNA and you're blamed.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You wake up naked along side Steve Buscemi who has red lipstick on?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You wake up naked alongside Fru who has red lipstick on?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You stub your toe.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

You come to the Games and Trivia section and you see that yours truly was the last to post in the Name 3 things tread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You wake up as a little kid again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NINJA'D: 










Someone knocks on your door at 3AM.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You finding out that I was pretending to be a dude all the time.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

You see on the news that The President has been shot.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You find out that Daniel Bryan is the main character of GTA VI.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> NINJA'D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't rep this unforts, so I am taking the time to post about it. The JD gif I used a few days ago, plus <3 Rob Lowe <3 = the greatest post this site has ever seen. 

Daniel Bryan main character of GTA VI =









You're trying to treat a classy lady to a really expensive meal in a really expensive restaurant, when your card is rejected at the till.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SOPA passes


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

you find that your true sexual preference to be the opposite of what you first thought


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*NINJA'D - *










You're at the cinema and you're forced to sit next to that one loud asshole who's always talking and/or on his phone.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You woke up to find a naked Trish Stratus giving you a blow job


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If TNA announce they're buying UFC.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Batista returns and Evolution 2.0 is formed.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:mark:

John Cena returns on raw in a few months, and is mid promo when all of a sudden -


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Lesnar ends Taker's streak at WM 30


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:favre

TNA folds


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your favourite sad song comes on.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Israel and Palestine finally make peace and both share their lands in the form of a two state solution.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reaction of Kat Dennings flashing you


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Your response to Fru flashing you


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your reaction when Obama won the elections the first time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Watching Miley Cyrus at the VMAS last night.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reaction to Marvel doing a Flashpoint style reboot


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:bron3

Sheamus returns and beats Daniel Bryan in 4 seconds


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Your reaction to Miley Cyrus during her VMA performance.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:ti

SCOTT STEINER returns to wwe


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You wake up and you see hear something under your bed. You look and its Scott Steiner playing with his iPod.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vegeta's first death on Namek.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:mark::mark::mark:

A brick falls on your house, from the sky.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You come home and you find your best friend having sex with Lady Gaga on your bed.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Trunks kills both Androids 17 and 18 in the future.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The scene in my sig actually happened


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching Dolph Ziggler gyrate his ass in an endless loop


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The Shield shows up on Impact, attack AJ Styles, Hogan, & the Main Event Mafia, and Aces & 8s join The Shield/Orton/McMahons/Triple H regime


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You go to bed only to find Layla El and AJ Lee fucking in your bed.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

A sex tape comes out with Big E & AJ Lee. It's essentially a mix of BBC(Big Black Cocks) videos, Shelly Martinez/Jewel De Nyle, Asa Akira/Black guy, and Kardashian/Ray J.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You see Ghost Rider riding a water bike on the streets.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Your penis starts randomly bleeding.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You start to see Ghosts, like The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rick Astley starts singing to you.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Your partner is raped by a panda.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a wrestling fan so what is this partner you speak of? :vince2










You are in the COD mission 'No Russian'


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

AJ Lee pipebombs on how she wants to have sex with you.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

(Hey I don't find her THAT attractive, but shieeett... Sex is Sex.)

Your mates go to a bar.. you find out that you're not invited.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EDIT @ Hype










Vladimir Makarov declares war on you


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Make The Grade gets banned from Games & Trivia.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Emma Watson says she wants to ride you until your piece falls off


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your reaction to Justin Timberlake's VMA performance?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A girl shows apparent interest just for you the make a move so she can dump you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Robot War begins


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

You win front row seats to Wrestlemania, plane tickets if needed, & WM Axcess a week before the show


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Keanu Reeves stars as Thanos in The Avengers 3.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryan Reynolds stars in Justice League as a transsexual Wonder Woman


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:ann

The Bella Twins are fired


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You see Power Girl and She-Hulk mud wrestling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EDIT ~ That was for the Bella firing.

Considering She-Hulk is a hideous green piece of crap, something like this :favre2

Triple H defeats Daniel Bryan on PPV soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wade Barrett reforms Nexus with Ryback, Curtis Axel, and Justin Gabriel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd have to see how it went to know how to react. If it gets Barrett to the title scene then great, if it doesn't, then fuck it.

Soda ceases to be made.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:bosh2

Adam Sandler is announced to be the star of The Godfather Part 4


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Curtis Axel unifies the WWE and World Heavyweight championships.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You discover that your cat could speak all this time, it just didn't love you enough to do it


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Vince buys TNA and holds all WWE matches inside the six-sided ring.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The US has been invaded like COD MW2


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Canada becomes more of a world power than the US in 10 years


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You have been drafted to fight in said war


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If I started living in Canada


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You have been drafted to fight in said war


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vladimir Lenin comes back to life and gains supporters worldwide from each country that revolt against their governments in order to make Lenin ruler of the entire world and abolish the entire concept of _"countries"_ and just have us live under Lenin's ideology as one nation. Imagine the revolution succeeds and Lenin becomes your ruler with communism.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lock n' Load son









Same thing Gandhi said except Franco, Mussolini & Hitler come back make peeps live under far right conditions worldwide


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Obama dies of a virus.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Jigsaw invites you to play a game. He says that you only survive if you complete Superman 64, ET, Big Rigs and Pacman 2600 all in succession.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You complete said game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your favourite sports team wins 'the big one'.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This game got old fast. I mean, it's always the same gifs. Someone celebrating or someone showing anger over said scenario.










You going to a blind date and girl turns out to be hotter than you thought. But turns out to be a ****** later in the motel unk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You get high, but it turns into a bad trip.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ Sono









@ ABH









Same as above


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction upon release of Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

If Microsoft goes bankrupt


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

:bully4

You are asked to do a YouShoot


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You get stopped by the cops while driving, and your buddy has played a prank on you and stolen your license.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You turn blind and deaf overnight.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You call a carpenter to your house, Al Borland turns up


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

You go to the bathroom to take a crap, take it, and then realize there's no toilet paper.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You're in bed with your GF/BF and they ask you to shit on their chest.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Walk in on your significant other shagging a relative.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

An early copy of GTA V randomly shows up on your front porch.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You shit yourself in public.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You meet up with an old friend and they look totally different.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you find out you've won a ton of money


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Michael Cole is replaced by Teflon Tazz


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You meet Eddie Guerrero in heaven.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're insulted by a small child.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You get raped by Alexis Texas.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You start seeing dead people.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You hear your girlfriend farting while she's sleeping.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You wake up, house is empty there's $1000 in an envelope in the kitchen


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You are very thirsty, you grab a glass of something and you drink it quickly. At half you realise it's piss.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Your reaction to being asked to take an unprotected chairshot to the head from Jeff Hardy and Bully Ray for a thousand bucks


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

you are forced to watch Sailor Moon cartoons with your GF.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your hairdresser butchers your haircut

EDIT @ Lestranj


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:bully

Forced to watch the new Sailor Moon with me as I mark out as soon as the 1st episode starts.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

you find yourself liking something you thought you would despise and can live without


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Open fridge ... nothing inside.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same question


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your girlfriend leaves you for another girl.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamie Dundee starts stunnering peeps outta nowhere


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your parents tells you that you are addopted.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You have that feeling where you have to sneeze but nothing happens.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

You get a secret admirer who sends things to you every day. Then reveals themselves to be some really hot chick, who swerves you and that one douchebag you never liked is behind it all, just to humiliate you


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You catch your dad in bed naked with a homeless guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock vs Cena 3 is confirmed?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Aj Lee proposes you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You see Wonder Woman, Power Girl, She Hulk and Ms Marvel having a wet t-shirt contest


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tails and Knuckles are announced characters for the new smashbros


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You find out that the last 10 years of your life have been but a dream.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You wake up with a dildo in your ass.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If Elijah Burke returned to WWE OR TNA under The Pope D'Angelo Dinero gimmick, same theme music, and raining money from the sky just like the original.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You find yourself traveling through another dimension. A dimension not only of sight and sound, but of mind.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

you find hair in your food


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You find out your girlfriend is really your long lost sister


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Brock Lesnar slaps you girlfriend's ass and she asks you to fight him to defend her honor.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wake up on morning to find out that you are now Hitler


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You go home to find your girlfriend cheating on you with Brock Lesanr.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you find out you have a terminal illness


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The main event of WMXXX is Ryback Sr vs Golberg Jr.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your computer gets hacked.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Syrian Rebels aim a nuclear warhead @ the East coast of the US


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope. 









If my sig pic actually happened


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You cant get an erection.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Syrian Rebels aim a nuclear warhead @ the East coast of the US


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you find out your car's been stolen


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your mom tells you that she's in love with you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

all your hair falls out in the middle of the night


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Jesus reveals to you.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your reaction to this:


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/HOUhYnC.jpg
How would you react if Brock Lesnar threatens to destroy you


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince offers you a place in wwe roster.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dixie offers you a spot on the roster


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/ryXUYxu.gif
You get home one day and your house is wrecked.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You meet your clone.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dixie offers you a spot on the TNA roster


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You walk with your wife and a bad looking hooker says hi.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

your parents tell you they're getting divorced


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You fart in a quiet full bus.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Jeff Hardy bombs TNA and says he's going to WWE.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If my sig pic happened


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

your best friend tells you he's going to die.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The dame with the greatest ass you've ever seen aks you if you want to dance with her.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You get a boner after a female monkey throws shit on you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You time travel to the future and find that its like the movie Demolition Man


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You get to travel back to 1998


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Mckayla Maroney wants an one night stand with you.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Brock Lesnar joined TNA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Found out that Darth Vader is your father


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

you change your kid's diaper.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*You're forced into a MMA fight with Brock Lesnar.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They announce the making of 5 more Twilight books


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All that madness that would come from this. 









Mike Tyson is hungry and is eying up your ear.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Backstreet Boys randomly set up a concert in your backyard at 2 am


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder Woman and Power Girl want to have a 3 way with you


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Iron man wants to rape you.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EDIT: @A.Lestranj










You wake up in the middle of the night because you heard yelling. You go into your living room and see CM Punk and Stone Cold yelling at each other.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryan Gosling wants to french kiss you.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You find out how big Batista's dick is


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You see a virus like this on your comp the next time you turn it on?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

You walk around the park and find Trish Stratus doing yoga.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao probably not literally. My walk would probably be diff thou mixed with excitement.










Your pet says "HI" to you when you come home from work/school/whatever lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing for me to react to? unk2

Your reaction to AJ Styles supposed shoot? I didn't watch it yet, but to whoever did, and if you didn't the very thought of him doing one. lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're sentenced to death via snoo snoo.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Gun to your head you have to ram Ziggler's ass


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You have a sneeze that won't happen...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You open you door and see a giant eye staring at you


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You have arms for legs and legs for arms?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Knife to your throat you have to walk up to AJ Styles wearing a shirt in these colors







and tell him about all his fans IN THE GAY COMMUNITY!?!?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Your mother catches you watching porn


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You get kicked in the balls.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Your favourite possession is set on fire.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You're presenting a new line of cereal to Kellogs and you realise your penis is out and it's bleeding?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You purchase a dog, then you purchase a cat. You bring them home and a day later discover they've mated and have created an unstoppable dog-cat hybrid that will take over the animal kingdom.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

:aries2

Your reaction if John Cena is the only wrestler on the WWE roster.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You catch your mom watching porn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You wake up and your neighborhood is looking like bedrock?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You realise that EVERYTIMME your dog sees you, he wants to hump you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You start dating a girl and when you meet her mom you realize you fucked her before


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

your dad stole your girl


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You have a one night stand and the girl tells you she's pregnant


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

:vince7 

your reaction to your Dad starts dating AJ Lee


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja'd










Your girlfriend tells you she wants a rim job.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

When your girl wants to give you a rimjob


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

you begin to shit gold


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

In a Batman reboot, Shia Labeouf is cast as Robin


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your girlfriend wants to shit on your chest.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamie Dundee shits on your girlfriend


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You catch your dad raping your mother.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

you caught your girlfriend fucking a 80 year old man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Your in the woods and you hear this sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQzdTYKTWRo


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

"hmm, someone is playing dubstep"

You're at a cocktail party and there is a chocolate fountain.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're told you have 4 minutes to live.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your dog explodes in front of you.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

You won $10 000 000 in a lottery, but on one condition: you'll have to change your sex.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You've been abducted by aliens


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

you wake up and you dont have a penis anymmore.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a female, so no reaction to this.

Wrestlingforum disappears forever.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

your mom starts to ask you weird questions.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Triple H hits a Pedigree to Stephaine.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:bully4 :angle2

If AJ Lee or Kaitlyn Powerbombs Big E Langston


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

That moment when you realise someone saw your browsing history.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bo Dallas becomes the undisputed GOAT in 10 years.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

NOT WITH THAT VOICE.










You got elected to be the president of US.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking ninja'd

@ BLEACH









@ A.lestranj







(me and my VP of course)

Bo Dallas becomes the undisputed GOAT in 10 years.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wake up and find Velociraptors eating your legs


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

God reveals you the secret of the world.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryback declares you the..."BIG GUY"?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

You're asked to move to Mexico


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Never been there, reaction could be diff once I get there :side:










Plane crashes into the CN Tower?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You are watching the start of WrestleMania with friends, when all of the sudden a storm comes, and the cable (or Dish network) goes down, as does the internet.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Totally didn't get ninja'd...

You wake up one day chopped in half.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You rush to a public bathroom to take the biggest dump in history, just to find out there's no toilet paper.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

A car just crashed into your house.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not possible I live in an apartment.

You getting invited to participate at the filming of Project X 2.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above (cause I like to see what other people's gifs are )


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Seriously one of my fav movies. Can't wait for 2 and 3 and 4.

same as above.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Didn't like Project X that much, but it still would be fun to participate in the movie.

Alison Brie asks you out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You find out that you've driven into Twin Peaks


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The studio hires you to direct the Batman/Superman film.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

The studio hires you for the new superman role.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lestranj gets banned from this section.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Sono don't act like i'm the only one lurking around here. 


You meet your celebrity crush.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

(My celebrity crush AND my reaction)

You find a 5 dollar bill in the bus.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Though not loud.

You find AJ Lee and Allison Brie naked in your bed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You realize you're actually 2 years older than you thought.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You're having the best sex of your life with the greatest looking woman imaginable, but at the moment of climax her face morphs into your dad's and you're forced to stare at it for the entire duration


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

With that hair style too.

You realize you can hear peoples thoughts.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You were made a member of the X-Men


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone kidnaps your girlfriend.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wake up 100 years into the future


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You realize Frank Castle is after you and your family and you can't do nothing about it.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

A zombie apocalypse has begun.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ATF said:


> You realize Frank Castle is after you and your family and you *can't do nothing* about it.












You wake up in the middle of a gangbang... with seniors.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

A zombie apocalypse has begun.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You are paddling down a river in the woods and hear banjos playing


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You're dared to spend an entire day with Hayley Williams, and if you don't succesfully fuck her, you die.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Aj Lee is asking you to give her a rim job.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone offers you 1000 dollars if you let them tase you in the nuts


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Lord Voldemort debuts in WWE.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're watching what seems to be the greatest film ever only for it to abruptly end.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Ninja'd










Emma Watson poses for playboy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You send a message to the wrong person and realize what you've just done.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So what you're saying is I send a message to a chick but it accidently ends up at my girlfriend's phone? Well, that shit happened to me.










You wake up and your family left. And not just for shopping but forever.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Getting arrested for some shit you didn't do.*


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your mom wants to marry you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All fast food joints have been replaced by Starbucks


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

It starts to rain cashmoney.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

John Cena wins Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The United States becomes socialist


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince replies to one of your post on this forum.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You discover you have telekinesis.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You find out that both god and satan are just friends and that no matter what we do they'll send us to hell for the lulz.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol another Gandhi Q










Gandhi posts something that isn't utter shit


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fru posts a post that doesn't scream out as _"hey guize look at me I hate Gandhi as if he's Adolf's reincarnation will you accept me as your buddy now? Look at me I hate Gandhi! Did I mention I hate Gandhi? Like seriously I don't talk enough about how much I hate Gandhi, nope not at all. I don't even dislike him, I hate him with all of my hate._


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

same as above.. I mean same as the last one :argh:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hype actually bothers to type up a question.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Same as above... Okay I'll stop after this :lmao


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

The studios announces Nolan for directing Batman & Robin.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

GTA V overdelievers.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rockstar cancels GTA V the day before its release.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

edit:









You get kidnapped by 10 pedobears.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You have the opportunity to take liberties with the Syrian child killing motherfuckers.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Sono









@ATF









D Bry and CM Punk are reduced to the Mania 30 pre-show.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You're in the shower, looking up at the nozzle. When you turn it on, it isn't water that comes out, but thousands of ants.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's 2 A.M, you look outside a window and there's a figure in a black cloak looking up at your window.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Your walking home in a dark alley late at night and you notice that Jerry Lawler has been following you for a few miles now.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Jigsaw forces you to choose between a Curtis Axel 3 hour promo or death.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your reaction to


> a 12-hour period in which any and all crime is legalized.


 like in The Purge


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your internet connection disappears.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

:EDWIN2

You wake up and Curtis Axel is there


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You become a Shield member.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

You find out KellyKellyFan was really CM Punk trolling this part of the IWC...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Heidenreich rapes everyone you love right in front of you.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

A shocking ad airs on TV and the girl you're babysitting is scared.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ATF said:


> A shocking ad airs on TV and the girl you're babysitting is scared.












Someone cuts the brakes of your car, and you only realize it as you're heading down a steep hill.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ ATF









@ ABH.. well..









You wake up in the morning for your breakfast you find that you have no milk for your cereal, so you go to your cereal box, and it turns out there is no cereal either.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Some girl you banged years ago contacts you claiming that she has a kid and it's yours.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You find out one of you parents is living a double life


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You find a clown in your closet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you catch your dad cheating on your mom


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A cure for cancer is found.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

your best friend tells you he/her is getting a sex change


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ ABH








@ abrown









You go to a Black gospel church on Sunday 

(dude I'm getting ninja'd pretty bad here :argh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone offers you an all expenses paid trip anywhere in the world (top of the line everything) if you let them sleep with your girlfriend/boyfriend


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Some idiot has a picture of you Photoshopped-naked.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

You're house sits alight and the only thing lift is your XBOX.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Richard Karn replaces your favorite character in your favorite movie/show/video game


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You look outside your window and you see Jack Sparrow running away from a bunch of pirates.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your in your local mall Jamie Dundee walks in shirtless, doobie in his mouth chugs a beer & flips people off manically


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

(Me playing Muntz):









You hear the echo of your daughter... named Echo 8*D


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If you find John Cena, The Bellas, & Daniel Bryan laying in your bed naked with a camera on.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dat porno rights deal


Jamie Dundee shits on your neighbours lawn


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Vince McMahon hires you... 1 second later he FFFFFIIIIRRRRREEESSSSS you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the cops show up at your door accusing you of murder


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone offers you $1,000,000 to make a sex tape with Chyna.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The World is ending in 1 hour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You get to team up with Samus Aran


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You see the Legend of Zelda's Master Sword in your backyard?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Christian Cage & Dolph Ziggler go to TNA in exchange for Aries & Roode


----------



## deathclaw 4721 (Sep 6, 2013)

How would you react if I told you that I don't understand this at all?...


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You don't understand the concept of exchanging?









Christian Cage & Dolph Ziggler go to TNA in exchange for Aries & Roode


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

if all of pro wrestling is rendered obsolete


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You learn that your in the Matrix


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kripsy Kreme are out of original glaze donuts


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You are perma-banned from WF.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You win a prize, The prize being you get to hang out with Captain Charisma.. Garett Bischoff


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you get a virus on your computer that only takes you to kiddie porn sites


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your computer only takes you to Shemale porn sites


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Remy LaCroix enters WWE and becomes the GOAT female wrestler.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If AJ got into a real life shoot fight with Rhonda Rousey off camera during a PPV in the arena and won


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You see the Fat Guy On The Front Row kissing your girlfriend.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You see the fat GIRL in the front row kissing your girlfriend.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

you regain consciousness and you're piloting an airplane full of people in mid-flight... but you have no idea how to fly. and there is no co-pilot.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

smoking my last cigarette









your girlfriend that you met 2 weeks ago proposes you.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You discover that in a week, Freiza and his army will invade the earth and force us to be his slaves.


----------



## deathclaw 4721 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> You discover that in a week, Freiza and his army will invade the earth and force us to be his slaves.


Try to pay lord Cooler and his armored squadron for defense against frieza and his men.....

What would you do if you realized that the Black Briar Reserve you ordered for a lot of money was just Black Briar Mead in the wrong bottles???


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You see a guitar battle between Slash, Jimmy Page and Tom Morello happening right in your backyard.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same Question


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.memecenter.com/fun/2159295/tom-morello-adrenaline
(Can't post it here)

Remy LaCroix, Scarlett Johansson and Trish Stratus have a body-off and your best friend referees. You can't even watch.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same Question(Very uncreative day for me)


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

world war 3 has began.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler says he's in a relationship with Dean Ambrose


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Internet connections and TV Transmissions are interrupted for 1 week.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You have a BUSINESS date with one Kate Upton. No romance.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

2 fat girls are trying to rape you.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

A hot Canadian actress named Matreya Fedor recruits you to her show... again, no romance.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Ken Kaniff from Connecticut calls you


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You succeeded doing your best Ezio impression.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your crush says "heeey" to you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You're about to smash a chick, she takes off her bra, and she's got a third nipple.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your crush asks you for a date. :wyatt


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your crush takes off her panties only to reveal a 7 inch cock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

You're given a lifetime supply of Big Macs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A female elf wants to have sex with you


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

GIFSoup

You wake up in a "Saw" trap


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You ride the roller-coaster and break every bone in your body.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

You get to meet your favorite wrestler but he turns out to be an aggressive homosexual & wants to rape you


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You find out Triple H plans on burying Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The game decides what's best for business is having Sheamus & John Cena be RAW/SD's GM's do commentary for every match hand them the WHC & WWE title & have them do 30 minute promo's every show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sunny (former WWE diva) wants to pose in bed with you?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You wake up in bed tomorrow morning and roll over to see NXT Diva Paige on one side and NXT Diva Emma on the other side of you?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You wake up and discover you are now a vampire. Your sire stands right infront of you and tells you you're a vampire and you check your teeth and see that you truly did become a vampire. You know what that means? It means you cannot hang out with anybody you know now, your sire says you will now be forced to keep a low profile because this is what the vampires in your town order. Also no, you're not like twilight and you will die if you walk out at day.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You wake up and you're filthy rich, super popular, with awesome parents, a great job and smoking hot girlfriend. The next day, you wake up in a North Korean prison and find out your best friend betrayed you and stole you *everything*.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You get your hair/beard stuck in a pencil sharpener.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You wake up in bed between Mae Young & Michael Cole.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You give a homeless man 5 bucks and he wins the cash for life lottery


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

You best friend wants to live in your house for at least 6 months.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You found a time machine. You're given full freedom of doing whatever the hell you want with it, since you can always comeback to present whenever you need to. You decide to arm yourself with TONS of modern day technology guns and go capture Hitler. Turns out the Nazis discover that you're a Jew and they want to get you by any means necessary.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Bill Gates wants to have butt sex with you for a huge amount of money.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You're forced to play the PS1 game WCW Nitro 5 hours a day, every day for the rest of your life.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A female Naga wants to have sex with you


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Batista want's to have sex with you


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You wake up and you see a cat's ass in your face and the cat starts farting uncontrollably and some douchebag records it and runs off then you find out the video is viral on online.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wake up one morning and see Superman fighing a giant robot outside


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Your favorite team chokes in a championship game.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Your dad tells you that you have a brother from another mother.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

you get sick for a few days and when you wake up one morning the news tells you the government has fallen and there's wide-spread anarchy.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Chris Sabin says he wants to have loving, intimate relationship with you


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Miley Cyrus starts grinding up against you.



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Your favorite team chokes in a championship game.











:jose the feels.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Robin Thicke starts grinding up against you


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You get to watch all of the past Wrestlemanias, but all the commentary is now done by Curtis Axel & Nikki Bella.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

It's midnight, you're walking through a park but ITS NOT A WALK IN THE PARK, you can hear the crickets chirping as if Alberto Del Rio is making his way to the ring, not a single human is in sight like a Curtis Axel signing session at Fan Axxess and all of a sudden somebody taps you on the shoulder. You feel DA CHILLZ up and down your spine and within the blink of an eye, fear runs through your body, tears roll down your cheeks and piss rolls down your legs. You slowly but surely turn around and you come to the realization that the person standing behind you is about 6 foot 5, wearing a Michael Myers costume with the mask and all that shit.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You find out you have schizophrenia and that your life over the last 5 years has been a complete lie.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Quite dark, Your reaction to A.lestranj getting banned


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What Hype said again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

as above, keep it going


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

TheHype gets arrested for drug possession.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That guy gets banned.. This shall never end!!


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

A.Lestranj upgrades his account.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I become ruler of the entire world, my word is law.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Your parents tell you that you are the related to the Kardashians and you will have to spend a year living with them


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your daughter is 19 and says she wants to do porn. Assume she can actually go and join the adult industry and that she was telling you just to let you know she'll live the life of a pornstar.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd LITERALLY (legit literally, not figuratively Punk) have this reaction:










You end up in Pink Panther's body, in the Assassin's Creed universe, with dozens of Pokémon coming for you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol not literally thou, would probably run for my life depending on the pokemon.

You are quietly skimming a book at Chapters the book store and a cute girl is across from you and some dude farts and screams "I heard that" while staring at you, and makes it seem like you did it. (this actually happened to me lol)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Your computer turns into a robot and attempts to kill you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Batman wants to trade places with you for one night and your first night as Batman, the Joker plans on blowing up half the city


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone walks up to you in the street and slaps you in the face


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Darren Young tells you that you're cute.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You playin' co-op Halo 4 on Xbox Live with a girl. When you and her win, she starts moaning and you hear over the headsets.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

People in the TV start talking to you


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

You come home from work and there's a clone of you sitting on your sofa watching TV.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Same question as above


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you wake up to a gun in your face


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

if a dog started humping your leg


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

You wake up tomorrow and Chris Benoit is alive


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The Game-AHHH turns back into Hunter Hearst Helmsley of 1996


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kurt Angle returns to WWE


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Daniela Ruah blows you a kiss in the street.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You look up into the sky and see a giant face looking down at you


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You trip & fall all the way down the entrance ramp live on Raw.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

You wake up tomorrow and you're bald.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You're invited to be a part of a diva orgy, but then you find out that there is a stipulation. You must beat Yokozuna(yes he is alive in the scenario) in a tug of war.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Your nose falls off.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

casting my spell of anger 










You wake up in the morning with a badass beard.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

:dazzler

You shave off said ZZ-Top beard, only to reveal your chin has grown five inches.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You're doing Assassin's parkour when you fall through a house rooftop when its owners were having sex.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

You wake up tomorrow your mother and father have swapped faces.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you look in your checking account and your balance is 10 millions dollars


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

When I say Cena you say..


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, someone just met you (in the street), and that was crazy, but here's his/her number, so call him/her maybe :kobe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You're watching TV and the picture suddenly changes to a live video of you sitting there.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

In SuperBowl/Champions League Finals day, with your favourite team in it, you're given a choice: the game or your girl.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Your first love knocks on your door. With flowers. And a gun. And her husband.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Torrie Wilson and Velvet Sky are in your bed naked


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You get blindfolded and when it gets taken off, you're in a male strip club


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You're forced to change your real name to your username.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

You become the dog Will Smith has in I Am Legend.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You become an addicted to meth Donald Duck.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You find a hair in your meal.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your girlfriend gets a lapdance by Alison Brie... in a Christian church.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you drop you phone in the toilet


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You get randomly dizzy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

some shaves the middle of your head in your sleep


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Kate Upton strips at your wifes funeral.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You wake up tomorrow and realize you're a woman.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone asks you if your a god


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Justin Bieber wants to fight you in the octagon butt naked


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Someone asks you if your a god














I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Justin Bieber wants to fight you in the octagon butt naked













John Cena turns heel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

^No need to be a grammar nazi









Dan Didio is fired as the head of DC Comics


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You get a boner during a funeral.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

ATF said:


> You get a boner during a funeral.


who doesn't?










neighbour's house is on fire, you're late for work...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

A random one :side:


----------



## marshmellow (Feb 11, 2004)

random you? random fire? random house? or random work?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ATF said:


> A random one :side:





marshmellow said:


> random you? random fire? random house? or random work?














Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> who doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're looking though your attic and you find the puzzle box from Hellraiser


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

your dog takes a shit in your bed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You find out that you're adopted.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Your crush sits aside you in the bus.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

lookin' at her like










1,000 wasps attack you in the middle of the night.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your phone turns its language to German and you can't turn it back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wake up and see that you've become a giant cockroach


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It turns out the whole world is a reality TV show.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It's dark and you start making out with someone in a club. The lights go on, and you find out it's your sister.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why the fuck is my 3 year old sister in a club, and how did I not realize it was her??

John Cena breaks the streak.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you wake up and you're buried in a coffin


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You find out your ancestors were pineapples.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

James Franco busted down your front door with an AK-47 screaming fuck the POLICE! (Pineapple's reminded me of Pineapple Express)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Emma Watson hits Hype in the face with the back of an axe.



Spoiler: example














:jesse


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat Crazy Bitch!!










Ben Couins call you up on your cellphone and tells you to head down to Revs at 12am for a round of coke snorting and chasing sluts through the club.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're excluded from an inside joke.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hottest girl you know wants to give you dome...at your grandmas funeral.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You're offered the chance to have a 3-way with AJ Lee & CM Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Minus it being some sort of prank, and your buddy being there.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You are standing at a urinal, relieving yourself during a sporting event.
The drunk guy next to you starts peeing on your leg.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pratchett tells you go to fishing with him.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Shaggy 2 Dope asks you to go Chicken Huntin


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo returns to Manchester United.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A bloody John Cena breaks into your house, wielding a chainsaw and screaming like a madman


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:westbrook5

Your mom telling you to put on your diaper?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Girl you've been trying to hook up with finally invites you over and shows you a room full of sex toys, chains and whips she wants to try out on YOU.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you get trapped in an elevator


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

You are trapped in the body of an underage girl, and Wagg & Cody are your babysitters


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You are having a passionate make out session with the person you love and suddenly uncontrollably you start hearing voices of Joe Pesci shouting non stop calling you a ****** who can't make out and that she's having an awful time and is probably just either having pity make out sessions with you or wants to use you. Basically he's taking a huge pile of shit on your thoughts.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

You get shot 29 times and recover but you can't stop saying quotes from Platoon


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

You're currently in the middle of a football field with JJ Watt running at you from one side and Kam Chancellor running at you from the other.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

you receive an anomyous phone call telling you that in ten seconds a sniper is going to shoot you in the head.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

You just found out that your dad was a paedophile via the news


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

You're forced to work at shitty delivery company with asshole coworkers, who think it's hilarious to call you names and laugh at you. One day, weather conditions prevent you all from delivering packages, even though a large number of people were expecting them that day. You come up with a master plan to deliver despite the bad weather, which your fatass boss loves. The packages are delivered, you get a promotion, girls want the D, and everybody's shouting with glee, saying "Rudolph the red nosed reindeer, you'll go down in history".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Monday Night Raw is 3 hours of Bella promos


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

You found out you've inherited a billion dollars from a dead relative.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dean Ambrose wins the WWE World Heavyweight championship.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

When Dobby the Elf dies in HP?


----------



## SexualBehavior (Sep 13, 2014)

The Bellas main event wrestlemania 31


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They make a Blade Runner remake with Rolan Emmerich as the director


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*









You get to fuck the Queen (British)*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

You have to eat a clump of Erick Rowan's beard.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

You are smoking weed with RVD and Swagger


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ Lee files a divorce against CM Punk.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

- - - - -

You hear a knock at the door and when you open it the girl in my sig is standing there in front of you.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

You wake up to a massive spider chillin on your pillow (Yeah, that really happened to me :argh.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you just move into a new place, and find out there were multiple murders committed there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You find out Michael Bay is directing a Godfather remake. (This was rumored a day or two ago but AMC movie talk (great show btw) debunked it)


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

You've just found out that Pat Patterson raped Roddy Piper back in the 80s (it's a fact btw)


----------

